# She is Wrecking my new carpet!



## melo_finish (Apr 20, 2010)

grr, this little mutt will not stop eating the carpet, will it be the welcome mat, to the general carpet.
She is a 1 year old and full grown, when I am on the computer or not paying attention, she is outside my room chewing on the strip of carpet I have by the door and it is driving not only me but my dad up the wall!
She also lifts the carpet from the under sponge and wooden nail things and sometimes breaks the wooden things and rips up the sponge under the carpet.
One thing that could be a problem is that she doesn't have many chew toys and she isn't very interested in them, but these incidents always occur when there isn't a chew toy around, but then again I haven't caught her with a chew toy when shes chewing on carpet.
What is the best way to discipline her or fix this problem?
Should I beat her and let her know what she has done wrong?
Should I just get her some chew toys?
I cannot afford for another incident like this so I am hoping for a one deal type of thing. Any ideas?


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

There are people on here who can help you better than I could, since I never had this problem, but for heavens sakes, don't beat her! That's animal cruelty. Yes, by all means get her some appropriate chew toys (strong enough to withstand golden chewing) and stay tuned because I know some experts will be here to help you. Physical punishment will get you nowhere and is simply wrong.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this a joke? Really?

She is still very much a puppy. What have you done to train her not to chew the carpet? Does she get enough exercise? Have you experimented with different toys? Stuffies and harder ones? How about bully sticks? Do you ever play with her?

I'd hope you wouldn't resort to beating her...


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

First, don't beat the dog under any circumstances, its cruel and unnecessary.

Second, rope toys stopped my dog from chewing carpets. I found that she likes the ripping sound of cloth and rope toys are similar sounding. With my pup they last about a month and them they're rags and I can throw them away. I found a sale at Petsmart and picked up 4 and they have last about 3 months so far.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Is this a joke? Really?
> 
> She is still very much a puppy. What have you done to train her not to chew the carpet? Does she get enough exercise? Have you experimented with different toys? Stuffies and harder ones? How about bully sticks? Do you ever play with her?
> 
> I'd hope you wouldn't resort to beating her...


No kidding! BEAT her?!?!? Are you even serious??? :no:

If this is for real, how much exercise is she getting? It sounds like she may be bored and looking for something to do if she is chewing on the carpeting. You need to supervise her and provide her with appropriate objects to chew on, such as Nylabones, stuffies, marrow bones, Kongs, and other chew toys. You know that she chews on carpet, yet you continue to leave her alone unsupervised?  If you are unable to keep an eye on her, CRATE her. Beating a dog is abuse/cruelty and you should NEVER resort to that. I would also suggest you enroll in some basic obedience classes.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is your reference to a mutt, or a golden retriever? Did you research the breed before you got her? Dogs will do anything to get your attention, just like kids, they want, need and crave your attention. She is not looking for negative attention, but will do whatever it takes to get any attention at all. Walk, play, love your dog. There is something to be said for items and products made with stuffing materials. My puppy is going after the backs of the seats in my van. She has also killed any and all stuffed and plush toys made for dogs. They actually now make "stuffless," plush toys, as to aleviate the dog from destroying the item from whatever is in the stuffing they find so inticing. Please find a new home for your dog if you are not able to meet it's needs.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Take the dog for a walk everyday. Not just a walk down the street and back. Take her for a mile or two and build yourself up to 3-4 miles a day. Your girl needs exercise. If you are not able to handle her, maybe it's time to rehome her. I'm sure there is a really nice family looking for your nice girl. You can also bring your dog to a Golden foster home, they will find someone who loves her very much.

BTW, I had a cat who destroyed and ripped up all of our carpet in between the doors of all the bedrooms. I need to replace all the carpets in the three bedrooms and the hallway. Sometimes animals do this sort of thing. I wasn't mad about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melo Finish*

Melo Finish

Never, ever, beat or hit a dog!

She is a baby, and just like a baby needs to be kept safe & trained. When Ken and I have gotten a pup or a young dog, we puppy proof the house.

When you cannot watch her, example: you are on the computer, put her in a crate with a chew toy. Make sure you remove her collar before putting her in the crate, so she can't catch the collar on the crate and choke.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

All it takes is one little thread sticking out to get their attention. Gilmour has made his mark in 3 or 4 places because of this.

Other than hitting the affected area's with Bitter Apple, I don't know what to tell you .

Right now I'm fighting the destruction of their kennel fence !


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Supervision, Supervision, Supervision! If you can't be watching her, crate her. She is doing these things when she doesn't have your attention. OR you can put a leash on the dog and tie it to your waist. That way you'll always have her near you and can be watching.

Exercise is also important. A tired dog= good dog.
Frozen kongs filled with dog food or peanut butter also keep them mentally stimulated so they don't resort to destruction.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you really serious? You post a thread on a dog forum and make reference to beating it!!!! 

I'm with the others on here.....DON'T EVER PHYSICALLY HARM YOUR DOG......mutt or no mutt!!! That certainly is going to help matters. Doesn't sound to me like you did much homework before getting a dog, or a Golden for that matter. My dogs have pulled many a string out of my carpet.....that's what they do. I'm not happy about it but I certainly do not beat them. I give them replacement toys or bones. Eventually they figure it out. Make sure she's getting lots of exercise.

Just the thought of you beating your dog is making my stomach turn.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Agree with all the posts.

No "beating."

If your dog is unreliable about leaving the carpet alone, then set up the crate in or near your computer room, with a nice chew toy or kong filled with frozen peanut butter and command your dog with the word "kennel" or "crate" and direct your dog to the crate. Your dog isn't crate trained? Well, now is the time to begin--that's the reason. If you can't supervise your dog while it's roaming your home, you have an obligation to your dog, as it's owner, to make sure that it is not damaging your home--a crate or a baby gate or ex pen is fine for this.

Take a break from the computer and play with your dog--take long walks and enjoy the sights and sounds of the neighborhood with your pet--you'll meet new friends along the way and develop a deeper bond with your dog, and there's no greater loyalty than a dog's trust in its owner.

Take one evening out of your week and attend an obedience class with your dog--even if you and your dog aren't the perfect team, you are together, and you're on this journey for what may be 8, 10 or 15 years--it doesn't last forever--so enjoy your companion. Rarely do dogs disappoint us--but we can sure disappoint them as owners.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The carpet pad underneath a rug does not pass through a puppy's intestinal tract...
Cost to remove is $1,000.00 minimum....


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Like Mary just said, all this is important to keep you and your family and the carpet happy. But it's also to keep your puppy safe. Most things are bad when dogs ingest them, but carpet pieces are REALLY SUPER dangerous and can tear up a dog's intestines.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

My golden Lucy is 8 mos. old she was a carpet puller about 2 mos. ago, I have a few bare spots, she got lots of exercise and attention, she would do it infront of me, she had plenty of toys, it was something she just did, I would stop her, she doesn't do it now, we are in the process of putting the rest of the family room to laminate and then l.r. you do what you have to do but NEVER hit her, I don't want her to get sick from eatting carpet. Good luck and I'm sure she will quit and go onto something else, that is what goldens do. Just enjoy her!


----------



## melo_finish (Apr 20, 2010)

I would just like to update!
I haven't beaten my dog, just maybe a tap on the nose to get her attention but never brutally beat her.
She has mainly stopped. I have bought her new toys and started freezing the kongs with peanut butter and all and she is getting better, and also sprayed some of this bitter yuck stuff that tastes awfull on my carpet.
She has stopped chewing on most of the "hotspots" but just as I came home today she ripped off the outter layer of my cabinets that are $4000!!! grr but I will continue to teach her. I will not give up!
Does anyone know where abouts she will stop teething? or is it something else?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would really like to read more POSITIVES of what your dog is doing. You initially referred to it as a "mutt." The definition of a mutt is a mixed breed of a dog(each dog of a different breed), not a pregnancy which was planned by two dogs of the same breed to continue good breeding lines. Is your dog a golden retriever? Are you referring to your dog as a mutt, because you are angry with it? We all get frustrated with our puppies and dogs from time to time and use this forum as a network of support and reassurance, a community of sorts. How much time each day are you giving to your dog? Do you crate your dog? Do you walk your dog? If you cannot care for your dog, do you have someone who can care for the dog for you? How much alone time does the dog have? Is your dog free in the house while you are away? A dog is a responsibility, not just an object of possession to be had like a prize to show and tell all of your friends, "look at me everyone, I have a dog!" Then you wonder why your dog does the things it does. Some days will be better than others.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

melo_finish said:


> I came home today she ripped off the outter layer of my cabinets that are $4000!!!


Um, why are you not crating her while you're gone??? It's not the dog's fault that she was left unsupervised, got bored, and decided to find something to do, such as chewing on cabinets....

Not only is she being allowed to be destructive by being left totally unsupervised, but you are putting her at risk of ingesting something that could be extremely dangerous and even fatal to her. Do you really want something like that to happen?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

You said she's a year old... she's done teething. Goldens chew, though. It's just a fact of life. It's part of their breed. Did you research the breed before getting one? 

I wouldn't leave your dog out when you're gone. Invest in a crate. Please.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Instead of paying $4000 due to damage while having the dog unsupervised at home, you could also think about doggy day care or better day hikes or dog walking if you are not able to exercise your dog every day or 2 times a day. In a perfect world you should do the exercise with your dog - something I cannot accomplish on a daily basis either, so besides obedience class and training that could give you some relieve, too.


----------



## HarlansMom (May 7, 2010)

*Really?*

I am really glad you didn't beat your dog.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

*How is it going?*

Hi melo_finish!

How is it going? We would like to get an update.


----------



## melo_finish (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Guys!
Well update is well appreciated I guess?
She has been getting better!
I have bought her a crate and crate trained her although it took some time for her to get all four paws into the crate!
She has bitten and scratched out the door frame a bit but it's okay ^^ (i hope)
She has stopped eating the carpet atleast probably because I bought this 
"bitter Yuck" stuff that tastes oh my awful! 
One Question, should I crate her when she sleeps too? she doesn't enjoy it alot but maybe if I let her sleep in it long enough she'll learn to enjoy it!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

If you decide to crate her while she sleeps, I think it would be a good idea to bring the crate to your bedroom. I am not sure how much time you spend with her though.

When my girl wants to play, I am the first person she comes to. And she brings me a toy or ball to play together. Play with your dog and in time (it takes time to build relationships) she will prefer to be in your company. Then you can tell for sure what she is doing. 

Goldens are human oriented dogs ( I was about to type people) and she could chew and destroy things out of frustration. How much time a day do spend with your dog? How do you interact with her? 

A dog- human relationship takes some time to develop, and I don't think it ever stops. And in time, it is the most rewarding relationship one could possible dream of. 

Train her, play with her, have fun with her. Cuddle up with her. Reward her each time she does something nice.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

How much exercise is your pup getting? When I had to crate Ranger when I was at work, I made sure to take him out for 2 - 3 mile walk (45 - 60 min) in the morning before he went into his crate. I also made sure he got a frozen kong filled with peanut butter/mashed banana and big dog cookies so he went into the crate willingly. The walk and the frozen kong tired him out enough he'd sleep/nap until I got home from work. Once he was out of his kennel, we went for another hour walk and then played outside for at least a half hour.

It really sounds like your dog needs more exercise/mental stimulation. Buy two XL kongs and start stuffing them and freezing them for at least a day before giving one to your dog. Make sure you walk her in the morning after she's been sleeping all night - lots of people walk their dogs after work, but dogs spend 8-9 hours sleeping at night so they usually wake up full of energy. It's a lot to expect a young dog of any breed to not be destructive or to want to go in a crate when they're still full of energy after a night's sleep.

As for crate training, Ranger didn't like going into his either. Make sure the crate is big enough for her to turn around in comfortably. Throw a cookie randomly into the crate while you use the crate command; your dog will run in, eat the cookie and come back out. I did this for days with Ranger before closing the door and leaving him in there. He also started to associate the kongs I took out of the freezer with his kennel command. I'd grab a kong, he'd run into his kennel and wait patiently.

Glad to hear things are getting better with your pup - try long walks in the morning and the frozen kongs and see if that helps, too!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I did almost the same as Ranger was mentioning. Lilly did not really like the crate but with positive reinforcement (= a lot of treats!!!) she is accepting the crate. She usually goes REALLY easy in the crate when she is tired - so exercise helps a lot. When she was very young, I started my day with her at 4:00 because I had to get to work at 6:30. That way we had breakfast, 1/2 an hour walking, around 1/2 an hour training before I crated her again (both of us tired...). A dog sitter came in 2 -3 times a day since I have usually long working days (6:30 am to about 5:30 pm). That helped a lot...When she was 4 months or so, we started slowly with daycare which was even better.
When Lilly was little, she was either in the crate or supervised closely, because I had the same nightmares about ruining the furniture. She was never left unsupervised in the house (or garden). I bet, she thought her name is "no" for the first months. Every time when she started to do something bad (or even was thinking about something bad) I interfered and gave her alternatives (like kongs, other toys etc).

IT'LL GET BETTER !!! All the best for you and your little one

Heike


----------



## flowconpc (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone who thinks that an animal should be beaten for misbehaving should never own one in the first place .


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This post is from 2010


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> This post is from 2010


LOL. A one post wonder finds a thread from a 3 post wonder. They belong together. ♥♥♥

Sad times for GRF.


----------

